# QUICK! What would you do?



## wmm_16 (Jul 10, 2003)

I just got in a Seagate 160GB drive for an upgrade. I paid $125 and have to wait fro 3 rebates to get a final price of $39.95. 

I looke din a local Staples add and noticed they had a Maxtor 200GB for $89.95 and I only have to wait for 1 rebate to make it $39.95 also. 

I know it should be a no brainer, but I see a lot of people on here that have dead Maxtors. The capacity isn't as big of deal for me as how quiet the drive will be. I am only running one in a 50040. 

Let me know, I need to go get it if I am going to do it.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

I have far less confidence in the Maxtors (1 year warranty) than the Seagates with 5 year warranty. I would guess the Maxtor though would be quieter than the Seagate, though I think I read somewhere that the 160GB seagate is one of their quietest drives. You can decide at the last minute today and order the staples drive online with free shipping. Our local staples was sold out on these in the first hour yesterday.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I'd keep the Seagate. 200 GB isn't that much more really.


----------



## wmm_16 (Jul 10, 2003)

This is kind of what I've been thinking, I just hear so many people on here saying that the Maxtors die. This unit is in my bedroom, so quiet is definately more important to me.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

wmm_16 said:


> This unit is in my bedroom, so quiet is definately more important to me.


I put our R10 in our bedroom. A lot lot better than the Series 1 Philips we had in there.


----------



## wmm_16 (Jul 10, 2003)

This series 2 is so loud it will wake me up from time to time, and I used to have an old Sony SVR-2000 in there.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

funtoupgrade said:


> I have far less confidence in the Maxtors (1 year warranty) than the Seagates with 5 year warranty. I would guess the Maxtor though would be quieter than the Seagate, though I think I read somewhere that the 160GB seagate is one of their quietest drives. You can decide at the last minute today and order the staples drive online with free shipping. Our local staples was sold out on these in the first hour yesterday.


I upgraded my Tivo with a Seagate 160 and haven't had any trouble and it runs quietly, though it is louder than the Maxtor that was factory installed.


----------



## wmm_16 (Jul 10, 2003)

That concerns me, maybe I should get the Maxtor. I guess I could always just stick it in the basement if it's too loud, I have an IR repeater I'm not using.


----------



## wmm_16 (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I did the upgrade last night. The only problem I had was somehow I read the jumper diagram backwards and got some error messages from that. After that it went really smoothly and everything worked perfectly! I used the weaknees interactive guide and that's it. I had to read it twice, but pretty much straight forward. Surprised since I don't know dos and have never seen Linex.

The Seagate drive is 1000% quieter than the stock drive was! I slept like a baby last night.


----------



## adx (Sep 17, 2005)

I put one of the 200GB Maxtor drives into my TiVo over the weekend. The thing is probably a little lounder then the stock Maxtor QuickView drive. I don't care though since it in the Living Room is pretty loud anyway.


----------



## wmm_16 (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm glad I didn't get that one then.


----------

